# Sweet Flies for Great Prices!



## freemanfella (Dec 1, 2020)

That bottom one a little Borski slider?

Can you make it with a weed guard?


----------



## Southern Style Flies (1 mo ago)

The bottom fly is a subsurface baitfish pattern that I offer with a weed guard and also on the website I sell borski sliders and can definitely put weed guards in there for you!


----------



## freemanfella (Dec 1, 2020)

Right on I'll take a look on your website.

Thanks,


----------



## Yako (Jan 7, 2019)

Great looking stuff. Do you make any game changers?


----------



## rigginuts (10 mo ago)

Nice job. 

Good luck.


----------



## BrandonBeers (23 d ago)

My fly box is full, but I did save if your website, good looking flies.


----------



## Stickmanmitch (12 mo ago)

Nice looking flies!


----------



## freemanfella (Dec 1, 2020)

freemanfella said:


> Right on I'll take a look on your website.
> 
> Thanks,


Just made an order on your site.

Looking forward to trying these out!


----------

